# Mac Ethernet Adapter



## ChemicalAfinity (May 5, 2006)

Hi all

I have a Macbook that is currently running os x leopard and the ethernet adapter is it doesnt work. i think it stoped working round the time that i upgraded the os from tiger to leopard.

Does anyone know how i may be able to fix this?? i have tried removing the adapter (in the network properties and re-adding it. i have also checked the network cable workes on another computer, and that works too. it is plugged into a switch, and i have checked and no light comes on either.

Thanks in advance

Murray


----------



## Metuas (May 4, 2008)

What do you mean by "Ethernet adapter"? Do you mean an ethernet cable, a USB-Ethernet, Firewire-Ethernet, or what? If it's a normal Ethernet cable, try switching the direction. That has worked for me in the past. If that doesn't help either, your Ethernet may be blown. One of my computers has a blown Ethernet port due to a power surge. If so, try using a USB/Firewire-ethernet adapter. If you have a desktop, you could also share its connection through firewire.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What do you mean by re-adding it? Are you in the Mac OS, or Windows? Have you run the hardware test CD that came with it? Or better yet, taken it to an Apple store?


----------

